# more playing with toner(s)



## terri (Mar 13, 2006)

I posted this image about 3 weeks ago, but have continued to play with it. I think that's why I make several prints at a time....they're like toys.  

I wanted to experiment with having additional color shifts, so I tried the trickier duo toning technique of first toning in sepia, followed by the blue. The object is to get the sepia in the mid-tones and lighter, while following with the bue toning bath to hit only the darkest, shadowy tones. A bit of a cyan cast is expected since I used a warm toned paper. I like this outcome, though I think I gave a mite too much time in the blue. :razz: But I did achieve a fairly decent color split after drydown. 

Just playing. Thanks for looking!


----------



## crawdaddio (Mar 14, 2006)

I like it alot! I can't wait till I move and have a nice basement for a darkroom. We don't get into this toning stuff at the university I'm at. Looks highly addictive! Great print you have here.


----------

